# Frescobaldi paralel whit J.S Bach, they are different but of the same ink?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was listening to Frescobaldi Organ work and harpsicord and came to the following conclusion, Frescobaldi was the J.s Bach of renaissance.Year before Bach , Freescobaldi would forged a solid harmonic orrgan work, very etherical harpsicord( i know i trown this word oftten but this fits here)

So Frescobaldi is a center piece of late renaissance, he anticipated Bach genieousness if one could says, well in my eyes.

What your cue on this, your opinion ,please elaborated, honnorable & distinguished folks of talk classical, im dying to hear your verdict or conclusion about this paralel if one could say.

:tiphat:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I certainly think there are some similarities there, both were keyboard virtuosos and two of the most harmonically adventurous of the Baroque era, both can sound a little eerie and dark in their use of harmony sometimes to my ears. They also both have a style that seems based strongly on improvisation.


----------

